# Grafikkarten-Quartet - offizielles FAQ, neue Ideen und Diskussions-Thread



## Daniel_M (29. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das PCGH-Grafikkarten-Quartett*
_
"Mit zwei oder mehr Grafikkarten zu spielen macht keinen Spaß? Von wegen:  Mit unserem einzigartigen Grafikkarten-Quartett spielen Sie sogar mit  bis zu 32 Karten - ohne Mikroruckeln oder Input-Lag. "*

_* Daniel Möllendorf, PCGH-Redakteur und Grafikkarten-Quartett-Fan​ 

In PCGH Ausgabe 09/2010 bekommen Sie den ersten Teil unseres einzigartigen Grafikkarten-Quartetts. Dieser Teil enthält die ersten 16 Karten und eignet sich bereits gut für zwei Spieler. Mehr Spaß macht es natürlich mit mehreren Mitspielern – hierfür folgen weitere 16 Karten in der nächsten Ausgabe 10/2010, die ab dem 01. September im Handel ist. Das Quartett liegt folgenden Heften:

- PCGH 09: DVD, Premium
- PCGH 10: DVD (zu der Ausgabe gibt es keine Premium).

Den zugehörigen Artikel, in dem Sie alle wichtigen Infos sowie eine Spielanleitung finden, haben wir hier verlinkt - klicken Sie einfach auf den folgenden Link oder das kleine Bild:

Link zum Quartett-Artikel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wichtig*: Die Spielkarten sind nur bei der DVD- und der Premium-Variante enthalten. Bei der Magazin-Version liegen die Quartettkarten nicht bei. Sie können die jeweilige DVD- oder Premium-Ausgabe 09 und 10 aber bequem im Aboshop bestellen unter www.pcgh.de/go/heft. Spezielle Preise gibt es für Abonnenten. Sie bekommen die Premium-Ausgabe 09 mit Kartenspiel Teil 1 und 3D-Brille für nur 5 Euro inklusive Versand und die DVD-Ausgabe 10 mit Kartenspiel Teil 2 für 5,30 ohne Versandkosten. Es gibt aber auch ein ganz spezielles Mini-Abo nur für das Quartett.


Nutzen Sie diesen Thread für Fragen oder Anregungen zum  Grafikkarten-Quartett. Sie können auch gerne neue Spielregeln oder Mods  vorschlagen - die spannendsten Mods werden wir hier vorstellen.

Grundsätzlich gilt:  Sollte es während des Spiels einen Streitfall zu  den Regeln geben, bekommt der Spieler Recht, der schon am längsten ein  PCGH-Abo besitzt. 



*Bisherige alternative Spielregeln und Mods*
*
Spielzeit-Begrenzung:
* Wer nach Ablauf eines zuvor festgelegten Limits die meisten Karten besitzt, hat gewonnen. 

*Ergebnisse auf den Kopf stellen:*
Dreht die Reihenfolge der Werte um, sodass eine längere Grafikkarte  neuerdings über eine kürzere triumphiert oder die Karte mit dem  lautesten Lüfter gewinnt etc.

*Quartett sammeln:*
Eine weitere Siegbedingung kann das Sammeln eines bestimmten Quartetts (also etwa A1 bis A4 - die "oldschool-Karten") sein. Wer dieses Quartett erbeutet, ist der Sieger.

*Multi-GPU-Variante:*
Jeder Spieler darf zwei Karten des selben Herstellers und der selben  Generation (z.B. ATI X1xxx Serie) kombinieren (Werte addieren oder den  besseren wählen). Zu Anfang des Matches werden die Karten ausgeteilt und von den Spielern  nach belieben sortiert. Ist eine SLI/Crossfire-Karte oben, darf der  Spieler entscheiden ob er sie einzeln oder im Verbund mit der  darunterliegenden (kompatiblen!) Karte verwendet. Wird das Gespann  genutzt müssen beide Karten abgegeben oder nach hinten gesteckt werden.
_Vielen Dank an -Fux- für den Vorschlag_


*Die Spielkarten im Überblick*

*Der erste Teil mit 16 Karten (PCGH 09/2010, DVD-/Premium-Ausgabe)*
A1 3dfx Voodoo 5 6000
A2 XGI Volari Duo V8 Ultra
A3 Ati Radeon HD 2900 XT OEM
A4 S3 Chrome 440 GTX
B1 Ati Radeon HD 5970
B2 Ati Radeon HD 5870
B3 Ati Radeon HD 4870 X2
B4 Ati Radeon HD 4870
C1 Nvidia Geforce GTX 480
C2 Nvidia Geforce GTX 460
C3 Nvidia Geforce GTX 295
C4 Nvidia Geforce GTX 260
D1 Ati Radeon HD 3870
D2 Ati Radeon X1950 XTX
D3 Ati Radeon X1950 Pro
D4 Ati Radeon X1800 XT

*Der zweite Teil mit 16 Karten (PCGH 10/2010, DVD-Ausgabe)*
E1 Nvidia Geforce 7900 GX2
E2 Nvidia Geforce FX 5800 Ultra ("der Föhn" )
E3 Ati Rage Fury Maxx
E4 Matrox Parhelia-512
F1 Ati Radeon X850 XT-Pe
F2 Ati Radeon X800 Pro
F3 Ati Radeon 9700 Pro
F4 Ati Radeon 8500
G1 Nvidia Geforce 9800 GX2
G2 Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX
G3 Nvidia Geforce 7900 GTX
G4 Nvidia Geforce 6800 Ultra
H1 Nvidia Geforce FX 5950 Ultra
H2 Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
H3 Nvidia Geforce 4 Ti-4600
H4 Nvidia Geforce 3 (Vanilla)



*FAQ: Alle wichtigen Fragen zum Grafikkarten-Quartett
**Q: Warum macht ihr so einen nerdigen Wahnsinn eigentlich?*
A: Weil unser Chefredakteur uns dazu gezwungen hat! Er erzählt ständig von seinen Jugenderinnerungen mit Panzer-, Flugzeugträger- und Auto-Quartett. Das kann keiner mehr hören!

*Q: Warum verteilt ihr das Quartett auf 2 Hefte?*
A: Weil wir natürlich wollen, dass ihr beide Hefte kauft!

*Q: Warum gibt es Quartett nicht bei der Magazinversion?*
A: Weil es sauteuer ist! Im Ernst: Wir müssen fast 200.000 von den Teilen drucken in Summe. Mit dem hochwertigen Papier kostet das einen Euro fuffzich.

*Q: Warum sind die Karten nicht ganz so groß wie echte Spielkarten *
A: Siehe eins drüber. Dann wäre das NOCH teuer geworden. Und hey: das Quartett gibt es quasi für lau on top zur normalen DVD/Premium.

*Q: Ich bin noch kein Abonnent und will das Quartett möglich günstig abgreifen*
A: Dann haben wir das ideale Angebot für Dich. Für nur 10,50 Euro kriegst Du die drei DVD-Ausgaben 09, 10 und 11 mit dem kompletten Quartett aus 09 und 10 für NUR 10,50 Euro. Lieferung nur solange Vorrat reicht! Hier gehts zum Abo-Shop.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64jtLGpNBeQ​


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

Find ich eine gute Idee 

Ist mal was anderes....


----------



## TheMF6265 (29. Juli 2010)

sowas hat echt noch gefehlt  
geile Idee, respekt, ich wüsste nur niemanden, mit dem ich das Spielen sollte


----------



## magic 007 (29. Juli 2010)

Also das nenn ich mal Kreativität!
Super idee, freu mich schon auf die ersten graka "duelle" unterwegs!^^


----------



## david430 (29. Juli 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> sowas hat echt noch gefehlt
> geile Idee, respekt, ich wüsste nur niemanden, mit dem ich das Spielen sollte



genauso gehts mir auch. bin schon in meiner informatikklasse der "nerd". und ich dachte ich treffe dort gleichgesinnte^^. das müsste ich dann wohl alleine spielen, oder die gesamte pcghx community mietet ein olympia stadion und spielt dann mit den karten


----------



## FX_GTX (29. Juli 2010)

geniale Idee!!!

ist viel besser als Panzer-, Flugzeugträger- und Auto-Quartett.
 Warum macht ihr das nicht mit CPUs?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juli 2010)

TheMF6265 schrieb:


> sowas hat echt noch gefehlt
> geile Idee, respekt, ich wüsste nur niemanden, mit dem ich das Spielen sollte


Das kannst du mit jedem spielen, der Zahlen lesen/verstehen kann. Je unnerdiger der/diejenige, desto höher sind natürlich deine Gewinnchancen!


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das kannst du mit jedem spielen, der Zahlen lesen/verstehen kann. Je unnerdiger der/diejenige, desto höher sind natürlich deine Gewinnchancen!


 

Mit Geldeinsatz gleich doppelt so hoch....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juli 2010)

FX_GTX schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr das nicht mit CPUs?



Wer sagt, dass wir das nicht irgendwann machen? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## KeiteH (29. Juli 2010)

dann bietet das Quartett doch auch noch ohne die Hefte an,
so für 5,50€ + Versand, dann macht ihr mehr Gewinn! *feix* 

really @topic: 
coole sache das ich find! 
mehrere/andere Hardware (CPU/HDD/Gehäuse(!)/...) auch noch nehmen ihr müsst!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt so was von einen an der Klatsche 

Ich finds klasse und freu mich schon auf die nächste PCGH 

p.s.
Das habt ihr extra gemacht, oder?
Ich hab am 4.8. B-Day und bekomme direkt ein Quartet geschenkt


----------



## GxGamer (29. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EH5JKN2tTY

Mehr muss ich zu dem Quartett nicht sagen 
Ich hoffe die eigentliche Botschaft kommt rüber 

EDIT THilo: habe mir mal erlaubt, das kaputte Video zu fixen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juli 2010)

Klaro, wir machen das immer extra 



KeiteH schrieb:


> dann bietet das Quartett doch auch noch ohne die Hefte an,
> so für 5,50€ + Versand, dann macht ihr mehr Gewinn! *feix*
> 
> really @topic:
> ...




Hätten wir gerne gemacht, das ist aber ein gigantischer Aufwand, der wir dieses Mal nicht eingehen wollten.


----------



## ich558 (29. Juli 2010)

Echt geile Sache! Könntet ihr noch eine Liste veröffentlichen welche Grakas bei dem Quartett vertreten sind?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass wir das nicht irgendwann machen?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Das hole ich mir auch Grafikkarten-Quartet (must-have).
kommen da auch noch RAM, HDD(SSD) oder Mainboard-karten raus?


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2010)

In dem Artikel in der Bildergalerie bei der Karte "B1" ist ja die Radeon HD 5970

Und da steht bei der Anbindung 256(2x128)
Ist dass denn richtig so, es is doch jede GPU mit 256 angebunden oder?
Aber das Heft wird gekauft, hätte es aber auch ohne Quartett gekauft *schleim* xD


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juli 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> In dem Artikel in der Bildergalerie bei der Karte "B1" ist ja die Radeon HD 5970
> 
> Und da steht bei der Anbindung 256(2x128)
> Ist dass denn richtig so, es is doch jede GPU mit 256 angebunden oder?



Gemeint ist die Speicherbandbreite (also der Durchsatz in GByte/s), nicht die Breite der Anbindung in Bit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gemeint ist die Speicherbandbreite (also der Durchsatz in GByte/s), nicht die Breite der Anbindung in Bit.


Es ist nicht nur gemeint, es steht dort auch genau so. 

„Speicherbandbreite:    256 (2x128) GByte/s”


----------



## butter_milch (29. Juli 2010)

Ist so gut wie gekauft. Danke


----------



## >ExX< (29. Juli 2010)

Achso, alles klar


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (29. Juli 2010)

Genial! Früher als Kind schon mit Freunden gezockt (Panzer/Autos usw.). Schade, dass mein Neffe erst 6 ist, erst dieses Jahr in die Schule kommt und noch nicht lesen kann. Aber dann hebe ich mir die Karten eben auf. Auch gekauft!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. Juli 2010)

Ihr könntet das Quartett auch immer erweitern, jede Ausgabe 16 neue Karten....

Also ich kaufe die Ausgabe im September auf jedenfall!


----------



## Daniel_M (29. Juli 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Echt geile Sache! Könntet ihr noch eine Liste veröffentlichen welche Grakas bei dem Quartett vertreten sind?



Ich habe die Liste mit den Grafikkarten, die im Quartett enthalten sind, oben in das erste Posting eingefügt. 

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Luigi93 (29. Juli 2010)

Genial! Hoffentlich wird die Serie irgendwann erweitert oder es gibt eine CPU-/Gehäusereihe o.ä.. Meinetwegen könntet ihr dafür auch den Preis für die Ausgaben mit Quartett erhöhen, wenn es denn so teuer ist .


----------



## cid-baba (29. Juli 2010)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> ... Meinetwegen könntet ihr dafür auch den Preis für die Ausgaben mit Quartett erhöhen...



ähm? bitte nicht - ich kann ja verstehen das printmagazine es zur zeit schwer haben und man versuchen muss seine absatzzahlen hoch zu halten, aber:

liebe pcgh, könntet ihr bitte versuchen eine seriöse hardwarezeitung zu bleiben, und euch nicht immer mehr in richtung sammel-bling-bling-werbeheftchen zu entwickeln? für mich hat diese quartett 0 mehrwert. macht weiterhin ausführliche und breit gefächerte fundierte tests, tuning & hintergrundberichte und die leute werden es lesen wollen. wenn sie sammelaktionen, viele bilder und reißerische aufmacher bei schmalem inhalt wollen kann man sich auch bei springerderivaten und konsorten bedienen...


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (29. Juli 2010)

> *Q: Warum macht ihr so einen nerdigen Wahnsinn eigentlich?*
> A:  Weil unser Chefredakteur uns dazu gezwungen hat! Er erzählt ständig von  seinen Jugenderinnerungen mit Panzer-, Flugzeugträger- und  Auto-Quartett. Das kann keiner mehr hören!


 


> *Q: Warum verteilt  ihr das Quartett auf 2 Hefte?*
> A: Weil wir natürlich wollen, dass  ihr beide Hefte kauft!


Wie ausgekocht muss man sein, damit man das auch noch zugibt.   

Ne, aber im Ernst, wirklich eine sehr gelungene Idee. Ich finde das jedenfalls mal eine gelungene Abwechslung. 

Naja, bei HDDs wirds schwer werden aber bei CPUs könnte ich es mir auch gut vorstellen, vielleicht folgen auch noch Mainboards... _*hoff*_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2010)

Ist es eigentlich Zufall, dass da die gesamte Anfangszeit (fast alle 3dfx, rivaTNT, Gf1&2, die ersten Radeons,...) fehlen? Und keine Gf6, fast nur High-End-Karten (Einsteigermodelle wären durch Länge und TDP ja auch gut dabei),... dabei sind?
(=Ist es Zufall, dass ein ganzer Kreis von Karten, die prima ein 32er Erweiterungsset abgeben würden, fehlt?  )

P.S.:
Falls ihr sowas nochmal mit anderer Hardware machen wollt (obwohl Grafikkarten mit Abstand die passenste Wahl sind), wäre es cool, wenn man z.T. statt der TDP den Verbrauch nehmen würde und noch 1-2 tatsächlich gemessene Leistungswerte (n 3dMark-Balken oder so) dazu nehmt. Dann kann damit nicht nur spielen, sondern auch ganz bequem mal was nachschlagen


----------



## -Fux- (29. Juli 2010)

Jaaaa, mehr davon 
Das ist genau das richtige 

Zu den Spielregeln: 
Wie wäre es mit einer MultiGPU-Variante?
Jeder Spieler darf 2 Karten des selben Herstellers und der selben Generation (z.B. ATI X1xxx Serie) kombinieren (Werte addieren oder den besseren wählen).
Zu Anfang des Matches werden die Karten ausgeteilt und von den Spielern nach belieben sortiert. Ist eine SLI/Crossfire-Karte oben darf der Spieler entscheiden ob er sie einzeln oder im Verbund mit der darunterliegenden (kompatiblen!) Karte verwendet. Wird das Gespann genutzt müssen beide Karten abgegeben oder nach hinten gesteckt werden.

lg Fux


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juli 2010)

cid-baba schrieb:


> ähm? bitte nicht - ich kann ja verstehen das printmagazine es zur zeit schwer haben und man versuchen muss seine absatzzahlen hoch zu halten, aber:
> 
> liebe pcgh, könntet ihr bitte versuchen eine seriöse hardwarezeitung zu bleiben, und euch nicht immer mehr in richtung sammel-bling-bling-werbeheftchen zu entwickeln? für mich hat diese quartett 0 mehrwert. macht weiterhin ausführliche und breit gefächerte fundierte tests, tuning & hintergrundberichte und die leute werden es lesen wollen. wenn sie sammelaktionen, viele bilder und reißerische aufmacher bei schmalem inhalt wollen kann man sich auch bei springerderivaten und konsorten bedienen...



Der Inhalt des Hefts bleibt natürlich hochwertig. In Zeiten des (IMO irrtümlichen) "Im Internet gibt's doch alles kostenlos, warum also zahlen?" müssen Redaktionen aber sehen, wo sie bleiben. Freu dich über die Beigabe und das Heft drumherum! 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Zufall, dass da die  gesamte Anfangszeit (fast alle 3dfx, rivaTNT, Gf1&2, die ersten  Radeons,...) fehlen? Und keine Gf6, fast nur High-End-Karten  (Einsteigermodelle wären durch Länge und TDP ja auch gut dabei),...  dabei sind?



Da ist doch eine 6800 Ultra enthalten (Teil 2).  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (=Ist es Zufall, dass ein ganzer Kreis von Karten, die prima ein 32er  Erweiterungsset abgeben würden, fehlt?   )



Vielleicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## fuddles (29. Juli 2010)

Cool. Meine Freundin will ja immer Gesellschaftsspiele und son Kram spielen^^ So schlagen wir 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## KeiteH (29. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Cool. Meine Freundin will ja immer Gesellschaftsspiele und son Kram spielen^^ So schlagen wir 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe


----------



## zøtac (29. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Cool. Meine Freundin will ja immer Gesellschaftsspiele und son Kram spielen^^ So schlagen wir 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe


Oh ja, meien Freundin wird sich bestimmt auch freuen wenn wir Grafikkarten Quartet spielen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juli 2010)

geniale Idee
da lohnt es sich doch mal wieder die DVD ausgabe zu holen
nun  noch ein tool finden das in dos (boot beim PC) windows eigene tool chkdsk ausführt und die partitionen nach Bzw laufwerke nach sata channel sortiert,bsp sata 1:wd caviar ......... sata2 usw.
auch für die pata anschlüsse. eben halt eine verbesserte Ultimate boot cd.


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. Juli 2010)

Hahah das ist mal ne geile Sache


----------



## HolySh!t (29. Juli 2010)

Echt geile Idee


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juli 2010)

cid-baba schrieb:


> ähm? bitte nicht - ich kann ja verstehen das printmagazine es zur zeit schwer haben und man versuchen muss seine absatzzahlen hoch zu halten, aber:
> 
> liebe pcgh, könntet ihr bitte versuchen eine seriöse hardwarezeitung zu bleiben, und euch nicht immer mehr in richtung sammel-bling-bling-werbeheftchen zu entwickeln? für mich hat diese quartett 0 mehrwert. macht weiterhin ausführliche und breit gefächerte fundierte tests, tuning & hintergrundberichte und die leute werden es lesen wollen. wenn sie sammelaktionen, viele bilder und reißerische aufmacher bei schmalem inhalt wollen kann man sich auch bei springerderivaten und konsorten bedienen...



Grüß Gott,

ich verstehe wirklich den hier geäußerten Zusammenhang... nicht!

Da bieten wir einmal ein Gadget an, ohne Aufpreis. Das keinen Einfluss auf den Heftinhalt hat (Nein, wir sparen auch nicht an anderer Stelle!).

Und dann kommt so ein Kommentar. Es gibt Tage, da bekommt Undankbarkeit eine neue Qualität. 

Mich freut es immerhin, dass ausnahmslos jeder sonst die Idee gut findet und sich freut, dass wir so ein Extra mal nicht in Premiums verstecken.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Juli 2010)

Mein Nerd-o-Meter ist grad verreckt, weil die Anzeige die Skala durchschlagen hat ...... 


Wie geil. ^^


Kaufe mir eh jede Ausgabe, von daher: Nett zu wissen, aber mich habt ihr eh längst überzeugt vom Kauf.


@ PCGH.Redaktion: Einfach nicht auf offensichtliche Trollpostings reagieren.  Eure hardwaregeile Leserschaft wird sich schon drüber freuen, keine Sorge.


----------



## magic 007 (29. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> 
> ich verstehe wirklich den hier geäußerten Zusammenhang... nicht!
> 
> ...



thilo, da kann ich dich echt verstehen, man muss sich mal vorstellen, da machen sich viele Leute'n haufen arbeit, packen  all  ihre kreativität aus, und dann kommen leute wie du und können nix anderes als rummeckern!
Imerhin is des ja auch ein zeitlicher und finanzieller aufwand!


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2010)

Ihr könntet doch mal en PCB-"Starschnitt" machen... in 5 Ausgaben oder so immer en DIN A3 Blatt wo dann en stück vom PCB einer aktuellen highend graka drauf is... is auch schön Nerdig, kaum Aufwand und erhöht den Nerdfaktor eines Stylezimmers ungemein... oder andersrum^^


----------



## GxGamer (29. Juli 2010)

Ich kauf mir das Heft eh regelmässig und denke sogar über ein Abo nach, auch ohne die Gimmicks. Aber auf solche kleine Bonbons freut man sich trotzdem mehr 

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr wegen eine Gimmicks hibbelig 
An die Autoquartetts kann ich mich auch erinnern und jetzt kommt mal ein Quartett mit meiner Lieblingshardwarekategorie


----------



## P@tC@sh (29. Juli 2010)

Super Sache,ehrlich gesagt fände es noch besser wenn es noch Umfangreicher wäre,48 o.ä..(Ist natütlich auch eine Kostensache,kann ich mir vorstellen).


----------



## LordRevan1991 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe, ich werde die Ausgabe noch morgen oder am Samstag in meinem Postkasten finden. Am Samstagabend gibt's ein Grillfest, wo unter anderem einige meiner IT-interessierten Freunde kommen. Das wird lustig. 
Einmal, einfach nur zum Spass... Und den haben die Redakteure wohl genauso wie wir Leser. Das ist (noch) kein Grund, die Qualität der PCGH gefärdet zu sehen. Auf keinen Fall. 

Ein Quartett über CPUs würde sich auch noch anbieten, das war's dann aber auch. Andere Hardwarekomponenten haben weder das selbe Prestige noch die selbe Geschichtsträchtigkeit, als dass sich so eine Nerdaktion lohnen würde.


----------



## neuer101 (29. Juli 2010)

So ein Mist, jetzt hat man das Magazin-Miniabo und bestellt und dann sowas...jetzt muss ich mir noch extra die DVD-Variante kaufen . Aber so ein geiles Quartett habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehen .


----------



## SXFreak (29. Juli 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ihr mir symphatisch seid


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Juli 2010)

super Sache und bald ist ja schon Samstag


----------



## Natikill (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe nun oft eure Werbeplattform...ähm...Homepage und euer halbes Anzeigeblatt...ähm...Magazin kritiesiert bis ich das Heft vertoß. Nun werde ich euer Magazin nach 9 Monaten wieder kaufen. Nicht unbedingt wegen dem Quartett, sondern um den Einfallsreichtum, die indirekte Einsicht, dass der Weg den man Ging doch nicht ganz richtig war (reine Spekulation) und natürlich die Tatsache, dass meine Hoffnung geweckt wurde. Ich hoffe das dies nicht nur ein kurzer Auftriebswind ist, sondern ein Beständiger. Ich finde allerdings, dass die Quartettkarten nicht wirklich stabil sind (siehe Video). Dies könnte man durch die Softwarebeilagenausgaben (finanziell) korrigieren und qualitativ hochwertigere Karten fertigen.
Cool fände ich, wenn man sich irgendwie ein PC zusammenbastelt und dann gegeneinander antritt (im Quartett). Lob an den Jenigen aus der Redaktion, der sich dies ausdachte....weiter so.


----------



## BikeRider (29. Juli 2010)

Cool. Ich brauch 200g Papier. Die nächste DVD-Ausgabe ist gekauft


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juli 2010)

ah, über die nächsten zwei ausgaben verteilt, ihr raffinierten schweinchen  
da kann ich nicht widerstehen, das muss ich schon haben 

hey aber ich seh grade, bei diesem miniabo drei ausgaben mit extra für 10,50 - da ist offenbar schwarze magie der marktwirtschaft am werk ^^ muss wohl sehr viel günstiger sein den zeitschriftenhändler aus der vertriebskette rauszunehmen, anders kann ich mir die differenz von miniabo zu drei im laden gekauften ausgaben (immerhin über fünf euro!) nicht erklären... 
es sei denn ihr werdet von profundem altruismus zu großen wohltaten an euren nerdigen lesern getrieben ^^

so, nachtrag 2: miniabo ist gekauft, hehe


----------



## der_flamur (29. Juli 2010)

Man sowas hab ich nicht von euch erwartet. einfach nur GEILO^^ 

Ich muss doch mal wieder überlegen, ein Abo abzuschließen. Sowas muss unterstützt werden *Schleim*  
Also schön PCGH kaufen und sich daran freuen 
Und wer weiß... dann kommt noch CPU, Mainboard, RAM, Netzteil und Henner Quartette^^


----------



## -Fux- (30. Juli 2010)

FM100 schrieb:


> ... Henner Quartette^^


Wie geil wäre ein Redakteursquartett mit Henner als Joker


----------



## tiga05 (30. Juli 2010)

Das wird definitv mein Einstieg als PCGH-Abonnent!


----------



## Citynomad (30. Juli 2010)

Ich kaufe die DVD-Ausgabe sowieso jeden Monat, aber diesen Monat erst recht! Verdammt geniale Idee und wie bereits öfter erwähnt, würde ich mich über eine Auflage mit CPUs, RAM und Laufwerken allgemein (BR, HD-DVD, DVD, CD, ZIP, 3,5", 5,25", Streamer...) freuen.

Um ehrlich zu sein, hättet ihr die ruhig als Dreingabe bei der Premiumausgabe nehmen können, damit die Unkosten nicht zu hoch sind. Allerdings kenne ich natürlich eure Verkaufszahlen für die Premiumausgaben nicht und kann auch nicht abschätzen, ob so ein Goody diese falls nötig genügend ankurbeln könnte, um es rentabel zu machen.


----------



## thysol (30. Juli 2010)

Dass ist super PCGH. Koenntet ihr nicht noch ein CPU Quatett machen?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Juli 2010)

Super Sache, Jungs. 

So kleine Spaß-Gadgets, und generell die Leser-Nähe, die ihr damit und auch sonst immer wieder (PCGH Uncut, Events usw.) beweist, ist beispiellos. Bleibt so! 

Und noch was: Die Idee mit dem Joker hat was. Sobald dann das Erweiterungs-Pack kommt (Wie ruyven schon erwähnt hat - das kommt garantiert. ), solltet ihr nochmal 15 Grafik-Karten-Karten reintun - und eine Henner-Karte, die quasi der Uber-Joker ist. EPIC.


----------



## Bier.jpg (30. Juli 2010)

ich moechte mich beschweren, da fehlt mein liebling ;{

 3Dlabs Wildcat Realizm 800 

mein baby, das mir immer gute dienste leistet, wenn ich mit hoher Bildqualitaet zocken will ....  die geilste karte, nach den von 3dfx 


ach und ich moechte doch bitten, bigger is better, das muesstet ihr doch eigendlich wissen, auch bei grafikkarten ,  wie sieht denn eine  kurze Radeon 7000 neben einem mercury brick aus ???? TDG-3dfx-Mercury Brick

ich moechte doch bitten ....
und wer nicht genug Platz im Case hatt ist selber Schuld !

im dock von meinem t23 sitzt auch nur eine 4 4500 pci, da muss ich noch sehen ob ich das nt nach draussen versaetzen kann, oder ob es drin bleiben muss, aber fuer ein notebook mit 1,2 ghz reicht eine v4 4500 schon aus ;} aber das ist der einzige fall, wo eine kurze Karte meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll ist!

aber eine gute Idee ;}

prost,
Bier.jpg


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (30. Juli 2010)

das nenne ich mal Service so einen Aufwand für eure Leser zu betreiben 
macht weiter so 

kann die beiden Ausgaben kaum erwarten


----------



## cid-baba (30. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> 
> ich verstehe wirklich den hier geäußerten Zusammenhang... nicht!
> 
> ...



Hallo Thilo,

Ich wollte nicht "undankbar" sein - wobei ich mir nebenbei auch die Frage stelle, wie "dankbar" ich sein muss, schließlich bin ich zahlender Abonnent - und für mein Geld darf man doch auch in der "Umsonstgesellschaft" eine Gegenleistung erwarten. Prinzipell bin ich aber mit der PCGH sehr zufrieden.

Mein Kommentar bezog sich v.a. auf den geäußerten Vorschlag, für das Quartett ggf. den Heftpreis anzuheben - da ich das Quartett nicht brauche, hab ich da natürlich was dagegen, ich denke das ist verständlich.

Der Rest des Kommentars bezieht sich auf die Entwicklung der PCGH: In den letzten Monaten ist viel verändert worden, vieles ist dadurch übersichtlicher und besser geworden, vieles ist richtig gut, z.B. die Leistungsindices! (Ja, Lob! )

Aber es gibt ein paar Punkte die mir negativ auffallen, und die ich in einer Zeitschrift, die den Anspruch hat, unabhängig und qualitativ hochwertig zu sein, nicht wirklich sehen will. Ein Beispiel sind die ganzen PCGH-Produkte (Werbung pur!), oder die Werbeanzeigen, deren Layout sich fast nicht vom redaktionellen Layout unterscheidet. Natürlich ist die Werbung zur Finanzierung notwendig, aber sie sollte doch auf den ersten Blick eindeutig vom redaktionellen Teil trennbar sein. Subjektiv hat das in den letzten Monaten zugenommen. Mag eine falsche Wahrnehmung sein, aber so seh ich es eben. Vll. kannst du, Thilo, verstehen, das in Folge dessen eine Ankündigung einer Sammelkartenaktion nicht gerade zu Jubelschreien oder "Wow, darauf hab ich schon Jahre gewartet" führt. Schlechte Beispiele von Magazinen, die nur von sowas leben, gibts ja an jedem Kiosk...

Meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach sind Gadgets einfach unnötig - ne inhaltlich gute Zeitung, vll. ein nettes Spiel o.ä. auf der DVD und gut ists. Wenn das jetzt quasi ne "Ausnahme" ist stört mich das kein bisschen, zumal es hier ja genug "Nerds" zu geben scheint, die sowas haben wollen. Bleibt einfach bei eurer erstklassigen "Berichterstattung", und dann sind (und bleiben) alle Happy 

Ich hoffe ich hab meinen Standpunkt etwas klarer/nachvollziehbarer gemacht - tut mir Leid, wenn du dich deswegen auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt hast.
Und sorry @Mods: Ist leider ein bisschen OT geworden...

Lg


----------



## Natikill (30. Juli 2010)

cid-baba schrieb:


> Der Rest des Kommentars bezieht sich auf die Entwicklung der PCGH: *In den letzten Monaten ist viel verändert worden, vieles ist dadurch übersichtlicher und besser geworden, vieles ist richtig gut, z.B. die Leistungsindices!* (Ja, Lob! )
> 
> Aber es gibt ein paar Punkte die mir negativ auffallen, und die ich in einer Zeitschrift, die den Anspruch hat, *unabhängig* und *qualitativ hochwertig *zu sein, *nicht *wirklich sehen will. Ein Beispiel sind die ganzen *PCGH-Produkte (Werbung pur!), oder die Werbeanzeigen, deren Layout sich fast nicht vom redaktionellen Layout unterscheidet*. Natürlich ist die *Werbung zur Finanzierung notwendig*, aber sie sollte doch auf den ersten Blick *eindeutig vom redaktionellen Teil trennbar sein*. Subjektiv hat das *in den letzten Monaten zugenommen*. Mag eine falsche Wahrnehmung sein, aber so seh ich es eben. Vll. kannst du, Thilo, verstehen, das in Folge dessen eine Ankündigung einer Sammelkartenaktion nicht gerade zu Jubelschreien oder "Wow, darauf hab ich schon Jahre gewartet" führt. Schlechte Beispiele von Magazinen, die nur von sowas leben, gibts ja an jedem Kiosk...
> 
> *Meiner ganz persönlichen Meinung nach sind Gadgets einfach unnötig* - *ne inhaltlich gute Zeitung*, vll. ein nettes Spiel o.ä. auf der DVD und gut ists. Wenn das jetzt quasi ne "Ausnahme" ist stört mich das kein bisschen, zumal es hier ja genug "Nerds" zu geben scheint, die sowas haben wollen. Bleibt einfach bei eurer erstklassigen "Berichterstattung", und dann sind (und bleiben) alle Happy



Also das mit dem Index freut mich, aber die Werbung ist noch schlimmer geworden. Da guck ich mir die Zeitung doch noch einmal vorher an bevor ich Sie kaufe.

Also ich kann dir in vielen Punkten zustimmen, aber das mit den Gadgets. Prinzipiell hast du da durchaus recht, aber das mit dem Quartett ist mal ne originelle (auch wenn nicht ganz neue Idee). Außerdem finde ich sollten Sie  PC-Spiele und Vollversionen und so nen Dreck wegmachen und dafür lieber weniger Werbung in die Zeitung packen, mehr Videos drehen (nur deswegen und wegen Rettungslinux... kauf ich die DVD Version überhaupt) und mehr Quartetts produzieren. 

Ich würde sogar 9,50€ zahlen wenn die Zeitung kaum noch Werbung hätte.


----------



## Luigi93 (30. Juli 2010)

Wer das Kartenspiel nicht haben will, kauft sich einfach die Magazin-Version. So einfach ist das! Niemand wird gezwungen, die DVD-Version mit dem Kartenspiel zu kaufen.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (30. Juli 2010)

Verdammte Axt, habt ihr ein Schwein, dass Gestern mein Steuerbescheid kam und ich mal etwas Kohle habe! Normal kaufe ich mir keine Zeitschriften mehr, aber die beiden Hefte sind für mich jetzt mal ein Must Have!


----------



## xeonking (30. Juli 2010)

die idee ist mal wirklich sehr gut. das werde ich mich auch kaufen müssen


gruß


----------



## Christoph1717 (30. Juli 2010)

Als Abonement von der DVD Ausgabe bin ich natürlich froh, das dieses grandiose Extra nicht in der Premium Ausgabe "verschwindet". Sonst müßte ich die Hefte vielleicht doppelt kaufen.

Wenn die Kreativ Abteilung von Ravensburger nur halb so nerdig wie ihr währ, da häten die sich bestimmt so was wie "Phase DirectX10" einfallen lassen
.......bilden sie eine ein Reihe aus Geforce 6,7,8,9....  oder
.......3 aus dem selben Jahr oder Generation: 450,460,470...


----------



## mrmouse (30. Juli 2010)

Morgen erstma,

warum zum Teufel müsst ihr das Grafikkarten-Quartet in 2 Heften herausgeben? Damit die Verkaufszahl steigt weil solche Horsts wie ich nur so ein Sinnloses Grafikkarten-Quartet haben wollen? Find ick doof, ich bastel mir lieber selbst so ein Grafikkarten-Quartet.
Schammts euch Burschals! 

MfG Mouse


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juli 2010)

Wir stehen dazu, dass wir mit dem Heft Geld verdienen (und bekommen). Wie frech! Arbeitest du nicht?  Diese Beilage ist trotzdem für jeden Leser kostenlos, weil im normalen Heftpreis inbegriffen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (30. Juli 2010)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Jaaaa, mehr davon
> Das ist genau das richtige
> 
> Zu den Spielregeln:
> ...




Sehr gute Idee - vielen Dank für den Vorschlag, ich habe ihn gleich bei alternativen Regeln und Mods im ersten Posting hinzugefügt (mit Dank an "Fux") 

Wenn noch jemand Ideen für Mods hat - immer her damit.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Juli 2010)

Das is ja das geilste seit Jahren !!!!!!
Nen Grakaquartet .... unglaublich!! Die Idee is mit Geld nich zu bezahlen!!

Quartets mit Komplettrechnern und/oder Notebooks wäre auch noch sehr cool.
Oder nen Benchmark-/OCquartet ... oder oder oder ......


----------



## Henner (30. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand Ideen für Mods hat - immer her damit.


Modden und übertakten lassen sich diese Karten (ha, das ist doppeldeutig!) ja recht einfach: Wie früher bei so manchem Athlon und auch einigen Grafikkarten reicht dafür ein einfacher Bleistift.


----------



## mrmouse (30. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir stehen dazu, dass wir mit dem Heft Geld verdienen (und bekommen). Wie frech! Arbeitest du nicht?  Diese Beilage ist trotzdem für jeden Leser kostenlos, weil im normalen Heftpreis inbegriffen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ja ne, is klar das Ihr damit Geld verdient, darum gehts ja garnicht. (Arbeiten, indirekt. Einen Neben-Knochen-Job hab ich, und das reicht auch vorerst (Schulabgänger) ) Ich frag mich einfach, warum ihr das Grafikkarten-Quartet nicht in ein Heft packen wolltet. Wenn sich irgendwer das Quartet im ersten Heft holt, will er sicherlich denn Rest auch noch (was wiederum den Verkauf hochpusht), und somit kauft er sich das zweite Heft auch, auch wenn man kein einziges mal reinschauen wird, bzw. einmal um die Karten rauszunehmen.
Lieber überweise ich euch so ein paar Euros und ihr schickt mir das ganze Grafikkarten-Quartet anstatt das ich dann wieder 2 Hefte mehr hab die in der Ecke flacken und als Unterlage zum drehen/sprayen/ausschneiden dienen 

MfG Mouse


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Juli 2010)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Ja ne, is klar das Ihr damit Geld verdient, darum gehts ja garnicht. (Arbeiten, indirekt. Einen Neben-Knochen-Job hab ich, und das reicht auch vorerst (Schulabgänger) ) Ich frag mich einfach, warum ihr das Grafikkarten-Quartet nicht in ein Heft packen wolltet. Wenn sich irgendwer das Quartet im ersten Heft holt, will er sicherlich denn Rest auch noch (was wiederum den Verkauf hochpusht), und somit kauft er sich das zweite Heft auch, auch wenn man kein einziges mal reinschauen wird, bzw. einmal um die Karten rauszunehmen.
> Lieber überweise ich euch so ein paar Euros und ihr schickt mir das ganze Grafikkarten-Quartet anstatt das ich dann wieder 2 Hefte mehr hab die in der Ecke flacken und als Unterlage zum drehen/sprayen/ausschneiden dienen
> 
> MfG Mouse



Zwei Hefte zu verkaufen is doch auch Sinn der Sache.
Steht aber auch alles ganz gross im STARTPOST erklärt, warum und weshalb.


----------



## mrmouse (30. Juli 2010)

@ Singlecoreplayer2500+: xD Danke, eben nachgelesen xD Aber sau geile begründung @ PCGH  

MfG Mouse


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> So ein Mist, jetzt hat man das Magazin-Miniabo und bestellt und dann sowas...jetzt muss ich mir noch extra die DVD-Variante kaufen . Aber so ein geiles Quartett habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehen .



Für die 09 gibt es für Dich die Möglichkeit, die Premium versandkostenfrei für einen 5er zu kriegen - das wäre die günstigste Option.



cid-baba schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> Ich wollte nicht "undankbar" sein - wobei ich mir nebenbei auch die Frage stelle, wie "dankbar" ich sein muss, schließlich bin ich zahlender Abonnent - und für mein Geld darf man doch auch in der "Umsonstgesellschaft" eine Gegenleistung erwarten. Prinzipell bin ich aber mit der PCGH sehr zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erläuterung. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn Leute sagen, das Quartett sei albern. Das ist ja eine halbwegs nachvollziehbare Meinung. Ich habe damit aber ein Problem, wenn im gleichen Atemzug gesagt wird, man solle lieber ein besseres Heft machen. Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Es ist einfach gratis. Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man bekanntlich nicht ins Maul.

Was Deine Kommentare zur Werbung angeht: Grundsätzlich haben wir weniger Werbeseiten denn je und mehr redaktionelle Seiten als je zuvor. Ihr könnt gerne nachzählen.

Bei den PCGH-eigenen Produkten haben wir grundsätzlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn die Hersteller halt keine gescheiten PCs anbieten und wir immer wieder und wieder gefragt werden, welcher PC aktuell gut ist, dann bieten wir halt einen eigenen an - das wurde sogar von diversen Lesern gefordert.

Was redaktionell gestaltete Werbungen angeht: Da habe ich Verständnis dafür, dass man das als Leser kritisch sieht. Es ist aber wie online: Standardwerbeformen will keiner mehr haben. Targeting auf Zielgruppen und gutes Umfeld sind wichtiger denn je. Diesen grundsätzlichen Entwicklungen können wir uns nicht ganz verschließen.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (30. Juli 2010)

mrmouse schrieb:


> Ja ne, is klar das Ihr damit Geld verdient, darum gehts ja garnicht. (Arbeiten, indirekt. Einen Neben-Knochen-Job hab ich, und das reicht auch vorerst (Schulabgänger) ) Ich frag mich einfach, warum ihr das Grafikkarten-Quartet nicht in ein Heft packen wolltet. Wenn sich irgendwer das Quartet im ersten Heft holt, will er sicherlich denn Rest auch noch (was wiederum den Verkauf hochpusht), und somit kauft er sich das zweite Heft auch, auch wenn man kein einziges mal reinschauen wird, bzw. einmal um die Karten rauszunehmen.
> Lieber überweise ich euch so ein paar Euros und ihr schickt mir das ganze Grafikkarten-Quartet anstatt das ich dann wieder 2 Hefte mehr hab die in der Ecke flacken und als Unterlage zum drehen/sprayen/ausschneiden dienen
> MfG Mouse



Oh nein! Die wollen ja Geld verdienen +shocking+ 
Das ist kein billiges "ich kleb mir n Panzer zusammen"-Käseblatt ohne jeglichen Informationsgehalt, sondern ein hochwertiges Magazin, bei dem das Kartenspiel eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt und nur zusätzlich zum Kauf anregen soll. Wenn dich nur das Spiel interessiert musste halt mal "ins Klo greifen" und subjektiv betrachtet mehr aufn Tisch legen. Das nennt sich Angebot und Nachfrage.
Du kannst ja auch auf das Spiel verzichten und dafür halt das Geld sparen.

Für meinen Teil zahl ich dieses Mal gerne die 2 Ausgaben(auch wenns bei den beiden dann halt bleiben wird).


----------



## tt7crocodiles (30. Juli 2010)

Yuhu!  Premium wäre sowieso gekauft, aber jetzt noch lieber 

@PCGH
Wie wäre es mit dem Monitor-Quartet? Hier kann man sich auch "austoben": CRT-LCD-..., Reaktionszeit, Diagonale, Pixelabstand...


----------



## mrmouse (30. Juli 2010)

bLu3t0oth schrieb:


> Oh nein! Die wollen ja Geld verdienen +shocking+
> Das ist kein billiges "ich kleb mir n Panzer zusammen"-Käseblatt ohne jeglichen Informationsgehalt, sondern ein hochwertiges Magazin, bei dem das Kartenspiel eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt und nur zusätzlich zum Kauf anregen soll. Wenn dich nur das Spiel interessiert musste halt mal "ins Klo greifen" und subjektiv betrachtet mehr aufn Tisch legen. Das nennt sich Angebot und Nachfrage.
> Du kannst ja auch auf das Spiel verzichten und dafür halt das Geld sparen.
> 
> Für meinen Teil zahl ich dieses Mal gerne die 2 Ausgaben(auch wenns bei den beiden dann halt bleiben wird).



Ist ja Ok O.o Ich entschuldige mich. Ich glaub ich geh mal schlafen. 
Sind ja no paar Tage bis es erscheint.

MfG Mouse


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ihr könntet doch mal en PCB-"Starschnitt" machen... in 5 Ausgaben oder so immer en DIN A3 Blatt wo dann en stück vom PCB einer aktuellen highend graka drauf is... is auch schön Nerdig, kaum Aufwand und erhöht den Nerdfaktor eines Stylezimmers ungemein... oder andersrum^^



Bei PCBs hat man da ggf. ganz schnell Ärger mit den Fanboys, wenn man nicht zeitgleich z.B. Nvidia&ATI im Heft hat (und wehe, man spricht von "Vorder- und Rückseite"  )
Aber was für die bekennenden Nerds vielleicht was wäre:
8086, DIE-Shot oder direkt eine Kombination der Belichtungsmasken (z.B. verschiedene Farben für die Ebenen), in einer Auflösung, in der man sämtliche Verbindungen und alle Transistorpositionen erkennen kann. Denke mal, das man bei durchschnittlicher Druckqualität mit 2x2 Din A3 hinkommen müsste, was dann einen (mehr oder minder) schönen, großformatigen Wandschmuck abgibt, nicht zu hohe Kosten verursacht und Gelgenheitskäufer gleich zu vier Heften zwingt 



LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Ein Quartett über CPUs würde sich auch noch anbieten, das war's dann aber auch. Andere Hardwarekomponenten haben weder das selbe Prestige noch die selbe Geschichtsträchtigkeit, als dass sich so eine Nerdaktion lohnen würde.



Bei CPUs werden aber die Bilder sehr langweilig - und die Eigenschaften sind spieltechnisch problematisch: Takt, Transistoren, Cache, Bandbreite der Anbindung - P6, Core, Nehalem, K7, K8? und K10 skalieren da leider alle in gleicher Art und Weise, so dass es eine viel zu klare Hierarchie gäbe. Nur Netburst-CPUs würden aus der Reihe schlagen und nur die Fertigungsgröße und TDP wären gegenläufig - aber das leider auch kontinuirlich. Ohne ein breites Mittelfeld an Karten, die sich in verschiedenen Werten gegenseitig schlagen können, macht das ganze aber keinen Spaß.

Imho eher einen Versuch wert: Chipsätze (bzw. ganze Plattformen, wegen dem Wechsel zu IMC). Da schwanken die TDPs bunter von Generation zu Generation und es gibt eine ganze Reihe verschiedener Schnittstellen. Z.B. gewinnen alle modernen bei der Grafik-Bandbreite gegenüber alten - aber die alten haben mehr PATA-Ports. Drei Speicherkanäle könnten auch ein Trumpf sein - aber wenn der Gegner am Zug ist und einen i440BX mit 8rows pro Kanal in Stellung bringt...
Nur die hohe Zahl an identischen Werten würde für extrem viele Gleichstände sorgen. 




PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand Ideen für Mods hat - immer her damit.



Da weiteroben PCI-Karten erwähnt wurden...:
Zusätzliches Kriterium für Anfänger: Anbindung der abgebildeten Karte. Ob AGP PCI-E schlägt oder umgekehrt, kann man sich aussuchen. In der Praxis ist es aber eh ein eher taktisches Element: Wer eine schlechte Karte hat, nimmt "Anbindung" und hatte eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auf unentschieden. Bei typischen Trumpfregeln kommen beide Karten in den Pot und es geht mit den nächsten beiden weiter - mit etwas Glück hält man nun eine sehr gute Karte in der Hand.
Zusätzliches Kriterium für Fortgeschrittene: Man kann das ganze nicht nur mit der abgebildeten, sondern auch mit den real umgesetzten Schnittstellen machen 
In dem Fall sollte "PCI" imho als höchstes gewertet werden, was z.B. die FX5200 auf einmal zu einer ziemlich exklusiven Uber-Karte machen würde


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juli 2010)

cid-baba schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ein paar Punkte die mir negativ auffallen, und die ich in einer Zeitschrift, die den Anspruch hat, unabhängig und qualitativ hochwertig zu sein, nicht wirklich sehen will. Ein Beispiel sind die ganzen PCGH-Produkte (Werbung pur!), oder die Werbeanzeigen, deren Layout sich fast nicht vom redaktionellen Layout unterscheidet. Natürlich ist die Werbung zur Finanzierung notwendig, aber sie sollte doch auf den ersten Blick eindeutig vom redaktionellen Teil trennbar sein. Subjektiv hat das in den letzten Monaten zugenommen. Mag eine falsche Wahrnehmung sein, aber so seh ich es eben. Vll. kannst du, Thilo, verstehen, das in Folge dessen eine Ankündigung einer Sammelkartenaktion nicht gerade zu Jubelschreien oder "Wow, darauf hab ich schon Jahre gewartet" führt. Schlechte Beispiele von Magazinen, die nur von sowas leben, gibts ja an jedem Kiosk...


Stell dir vor, in Zeiten allgemein wegbrechender Auflagen für reine Printprodukte (warum auch immer, ich persönlich finde Zeitungen und Fachzeitschriften essentiell wichtig) suchen die Verlage nach Zubroten um nicht den Preis hochschrauben zu müssen ....


----------



## -NTB- (30. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Find ich eine gute Idee
> 
> Ist mal was anderes....




ja hammer endlich mal nen geiles "karten" spiel


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2010)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, in Zeiten allgemein wegbrechender Auflagen für reine Printprodukte (warum auch immer, ich persönlich finde Zeitungen und Fachzeitschriften essentiell wichtig) suchen die Verlage nach Zubroten um nicht den Preis hochschrauben zu müssen ....



Oder womöglich andere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Die Tage gab es sehr traurige Nachrichten aus dem Umfeld von PC Go und PC Magazin (WEKA Verlag). Aber das wird jetzt OT


----------



## LordRevan1991 (30. Juli 2010)

Henner schrieb:


> Modden und übertakten lassen sich diese Karten (ha, das ist doppeldeutig!) ja recht einfach: Wie früher bei so manchem Athlon und auch einigen Grafikkarten reicht dafür ein einfacher Bleistift.


Wie lässt sich denn bitte ein Athlon per Bleistift übertakten? 
Der Bleistift-Vmod an der Grafikkarte ist mir bekannt, aber an einer CPU...?

Das Übertakten könnte man zu einer Zocker-Regel () ausweiten: ein Würfelwurf entscheidet über erfolgreiches OC. Z. B. wären die Zahlen 1, 2 und 3 gleichbedeutend mit +15/20/25% mehr Takt, die Zahlen 4, 5 und 6 jedoch mit Artefakte/Freeze/Bluescreen, letztere Fälle hätten eine Niederlage (Gegner erobert die Karte) zur Folge.


----------



## Hellbringer (31. Juli 2010)

SUPER IDEE VON EUCH!!! 

Das ist total stark und richtig cool.

Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die beiden Ausgaben der PCGH.

Für die Zukunft könnte man ja auch vieleicht über ein Quartet mit CPU´s oder Mainboards machen. Nur mal so als kleine Idee. 

Super Sache.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Juli 2010)

Also, das Ausstanzen von den Dingern war ja mal etwas sinnfrei, wenn man dann eh ne Schere/Skalpell braucht. Naja, einmal ausm Heft befreit, gehts mit viel Knicken. Wird gleich mal ausprobiert an Freundin und naja, mal schauen.

Aber Schad, dass ned die TFLop/s der einzelnen Karten drinsteht.

e:/ und ja, es ist ziemlich frustrierend, am STück jede Karte hintereinander zu verlieren...


----------



## NCphalon (31. Juli 2010)

Hihi^^

Also ich hätt statt der variablen Speichermenge eher Füllraten, Takt etc. genommen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Juli 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Aber Schad, dass ned die TFLop/s der einzelnen Karten drinsteht.


Wir mussten Werte nehmen, die über alle 32 Karten vergleichbar sind. Selbst relativ moderne DX9-Karten bringen da schon Probleme mit sich: Rechnest du nur die Rechenleistung der Pixel- oder auch die der Vertexshader ein? Was ist mit Karten, die kein FP32 können? Oder gar der Voodoo?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

Texel/s wären eine durchgängig anwendbare Möglichkeit. (fair soll es ja nicht sein, sondern für eine bunte Verteilung von Werten sorgen)


----------



## Kreisverkehr (31. Juli 2010)

Ja, das ist leider wahr.  Daran hatte ich in der kurzen Überlegung zwischen Betrachten und Spielen nicht gedacht. Aber eins ist mehrfach aufgetreten: Es gibt irgendwie kein Gleichgewicht, bzw. wenn einer mal am Drücker ist, ist es schwer, diesen Lauf zu stoppen. Gut, zu dritt fliegt einer schnell raus, dann dauerts länger.
Wie ruyven_macaran schon sagte: Eine teils bessere Verteilung wäre ggf. momentan abwechslungsreicher gewesen.

Zu zweit tritt besagtes Phänomen ein. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das nächsten Monat mit vollständigem Quartett ändert. Aber dafür gibts noch andere Spielmethoden, die ich/wir erst noch testen muss/müssen.

Aber hey, super Idee war das und dann noch ohne Mehrkosten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Texel/s wären eine durchgängig anwendbare Möglichkeit. (fair soll es ja nicht sein, sondern für eine bunte Verteilung von Werten sorgen)



Texture Adress oder Texture Filtering? Zählen auch Texel, für die es keine Pixel gibt?


----------



## RealGerry (1. August 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, mag auch an meinem Alter liegen das ich nur so denke, hätten dafür keine Bäume sterben müssen...

Die Karten liegen nach dreimal benutzen eh in der Ecke und fleddern auseinander, weil "nur" sie auf einer etwas dickeren "Heftseite" gedruckt sind.

Über ein Schlüsselanhänger/Band oder ähnliches würde ich mich persönlich eher freuen, und wenns dafür dann nur einmal im Jahr wäre.

Aber wie gesagt, kann auch an meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter....und man muß natürlich auch an alle Leser denken, die sich (wahrscheinlich kurzzeitig) an so was erfreuen können.

Bevor hier einige auf mich ein prügeln: Es ist nur MEINE persönliche Meinung!


----------



## defPlaya (1. August 2010)

Ich frag mal meine Freundin ob sie lust hat mit mir zu spielen haha!


----------



## B00 (1. August 2010)

Geil 
Werden da auch Grafikkarten vom Schlage einer S³ Virge dabei sein ?


----------



## >ExX< (1. August 2010)

B00 schrieb:


> Geil
> Werden da auch Grafikkarten vom Schlage einer S³ Virge dabei sein ?



Ne, die wird nich dabei sein.
Auf der ersten Seite sind die Karten aufgelistet


----------



## computertod (1. August 2010)

wenn ich das Miniabo für das Quartett mache und als Zahlungsart Rechnung auswähle, bekomme ich dann mit einem der 3 Hefte eine Rechnung zugesandt, oder wie läuft das?


----------



## fuddles (1. August 2010)

defPlaya schrieb:


> Ich frag mal meine Freundin ob sie lust hat mit mir zu spielen haha!



Hab meine schon 5mal hintereinander abgezockt^^ Aber ok sie weiß ja auch nicth das 180nm Fertigungsprozess shice ist


----------



## Kreisverkehr (1. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Aber ok sie weiß ja auch nicth das 180nm Fertigungsprozess shice ist



Na, das bekommen se aber sau schnell raus, was gut und was schlecht ist... Auch wenn sie dann von den Karten selber nichts wissen g*


----------



## computertod (1. August 2010)

steht doch auch extra drunter ob mehr oder weniger besser ist^^


----------



## Wadde (1. August 2010)

Schade dass man gleich ein ABO abschließen muss, ist in einer Art so eine verpflichtung, würde diese Gerne selber am Kiosk kaufen .


----------



## >ExX< (1. August 2010)

Wofür muss man nen Abo abschließen?


----------



## Devil Dante (1. August 2010)

Ich fänds cool, wenn man daraus nicht "nur" ein Quartett mit 32Karten sondern vielmehr so Sammelkarten machen würde, mit Karten verschiedener Hersteller (EVGA, Palit,...) und auch Versionen (Superclock, Sonic, ....) und in jeder Ausgabe ein paar beilegen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Texture Adress oder Texture Filtering? Zählen auch Texel, für die es keine Pixel gibt?



Address natürlich, die Filtermöglichkeiten müssten afaik in unterschiedlichen Architekturen von unterschiedlichen weiteren Bauteilen abhängen.
Einheiten, die ausschließlich mit Texeln arbeiten, die nicht in Bezug zu einem Pixel stehen, wären mir unbekannt. Mag durchaus vorkommen, dass Texturen vom Engine-Designer für weitere Zwischenberechungen genutzt werden - aber hier gehts ja um die theoretische Leistung der GPU.


----------



## Lockdown (1. August 2010)

Das ist ja mal DIE Idee - das brauch ich unbedingt


----------



## Athlon1000TB (1. August 2010)

Wadde schrieb:


> Schade dass man gleich ein ABO abschließen muss, ist in einer Art so eine verpflichtung, würde diese Gerne selber am Kiosk kaufen .


Wie ich das verstanden habe, brauch man dafür kein Abo. Die Karten sind halt nur in der DVD und Premium Ausgabe und nicht im normalen Magazin ohne alles.


----------



## Wincenty (2. August 2010)

Man könnte das ja nicht nur mit der Graka treiben sondern auch wie bereits gesagt mit den CPUs und jetzt kommen meine Idee*N! :

-HDDs
-RAMs
-Natzwerkkarten
-Netzteilen
-Lüftern
-CPU und Graka-Cooler
und
-Monitoren

*da hab ich euch doch schon ein paar Ideen für nächste Zusatzbeigaben gegeben oder?
und noch besser wäre es wenn IHR ja genau *IHR VON DER REDAKTION* sie alle selber per Handmachen würdet und anschließend signieren würdet
*mensch bin ich fies oder? #Mr. Burns-Style - Ausgezeichnet#*

Jetzt habt ihr was zu jammern


----------



## Norisk699 (2. August 2010)

Halte das Quartett auch für eine gute Idee und auch gut umgesetzt. 

Ich kann mich zwar noch an mehr legendäre / altehrwürdige Pixelbeschleunigererinnern, aber hauptsache der 5900er-Föhn ist dabei 

 Ich hoffe allerdings, dass sich diese Aktion auch rein wirtschaftlich rentiert. Ist sicherlich ein riesen Aufwand (in €) gewesen. Hoffentlich holt Ihr das mit ner hohen Auflage wieder rein. 

...Oder hat Enermax sich mal schön übern Tisch ziehen lassen (Sponsor auf der Rückseite der Karten)?   *g*



Ich schließe mich übrigens dem an, dass Ihr unbedingt mit CPU-Quartett etc. weitermachen solltet.


----------



## Wincenty (2. August 2010)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Halte das Quartett auch für eine gute Idee und auch gut umgesetzt.
> 
> Ich kann mich zwar noch an mehr legendäre / altehrwürdige Pixelbeschleunigererinnern, aber hauptsache der 5900er-Föhn ist dabei
> 
> ...



Wenn Enermax sponsor ist dann könnt ihr ja für das CPU-Quartett Intel nehmen, bei denen sitzt das Geld doch recht locker für Werbung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. August 2010)

Wadde schrieb:


> Schade dass man gleich ein ABO abschließen muss, ist in einer Art so eine verpflichtung, würde diese Gerne selber am Kiosk kaufen .



Das kannst Du doch auch. 

Niemand muss dafür ein Abo abschließen-


----------



## computertod (2. August 2010)

ich hab ein Abo gemacht, weil in unserem Kaff bekommt man die nirgends (mehr...).
und außerdem, was sind denn die 10,50€ für drei Ausgaben PCGH samt Quartett?


----------



## Norisk699 (2. August 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> ich hab ein Abo gemacht, weil in unserem Kaff bekommt man die nirgends (mehr...).
> und außerdem, was sind denn die 10,50€ für drei Ausgaben PCGH samt Quartett?


 

Kein Wunder... Gute 10 Kilometer bis zur tschechischen Grenze... 
Gab es die dann damals überhaupt auf Deutsch gedruckt bei euch oder... ?  

Nein, seitdem die bei der EU dabei sind is bei euch nicht mehr so ganz "das Ende der Welt"... Und hey, Ihr habt doch das tiefste Loch der Welt in Wi-Eschenbach , oder?


----------



## Yutshi (2. August 2010)

sehr schöne Idee, dann schafft meine Frau auch den Einstieg ins Thema Hardware.  ^^


----------



## BikeRider (2. August 2010)

B00 schrieb:


> Geil
> Werden da auch Grafikkarten vom Schlage einer S³ Virge dabei sein ?






>ExX< schrieb:


> Ne, die wird nicht dabei sein.
> Auf der ersten Seite sind die Karten aufgelistet


Japp ist nicht dabei.
Die Idee finde ich aber nicht schlecht, später das Quartett mit älteren Grafikkarten zu erweitern.
Coole Idee auf jedem Fall PCGH. Ein Grafikkartenquartett kann man im Laden nicht kaufen, oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Address natürlich, die Filtermöglichkeiten müssten afaik in unterschiedlichen Architekturen von unterschiedlichen weiteren Bauteilen abhängen.
> Einheiten, die ausschließlich mit Texeln arbeiten, die nicht in Bezug zu einem Pixel stehen, wären mir unbekannt. Mag durchaus vorkommen, dass Texturen vom Engine-Designer für weitere Zwischenberechungen genutzt werden - aber hier gehts ja um die theoretische Leistung der GPU.


Dann hätt's aber viel Geschrei gegeben: PCGH ist doooooof/unfähig/gekauft und auf Quartett-Karten ist leider wenig Platz für ausführliche Erklärungen. Das ist halt die Crux, wenn das halbe Internet es falsch (ab?)schreibt.

HD 4670 mit „nur” 16 Interpolatoren? HD 48x0 mit „nur” 32 - ohne Interpolation auch kein komplettes „Adress” (für den Generalfall)…


Was die Texel ohne Pixel angeht:
Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 im Test: Die beste DirectX-11-Grafikkarte um 200 Euro? - radeon, geforce, nvidia, fermi
Technik-Details IV: „Flaschenhälse”.


--
Allein schon unsere Diskussion hier zeigt, dass diese Werte ungeeignet wären, sie ohne Erklärung in der Gegend herumstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Eiche (3. August 2010)

Herstellereigene Grafikkartenkarten (hersteller gleiche zusammen gefasst) und CPU halt ich für sinnvoll aber der rest HDD und TFT warum nicht gleich mainboards mit anzahl von verbauten Gramm plastik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wincenty (3. August 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> Herstellereigene Grafikkartenkarten (hersteller gleiche zusammen gefasst) und CPU halt ich für sinnvoll aber der rest HDD und TFT warum nicht gleich mainboards mit anzahl von verbauten Gramm plastik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Man kann doch bei HDDs und SSDs eventuell diese Lese- Schreibszeiten nehmen die Speichermenge  P/GB kann man auch,...


----------



## mac1 (3. August 2010)

Ein sehr kreativer Einfall euer Quartett. 

Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich natürlich prima streiten. 

Die Premiumausgabe hätte ich mir ohnehin gegönnt, da nehme ich diese kostenlose Zugabe natürlich gerne mit.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (3. August 2010)

@NERD-ALARM: Einzigartiges Grafikkarten-Quartett in der neuen PCGH-Ausgabe 09/2010

Mal ne kleine Rechnung...

*Voodoo 5 6000*
Transistoren: 56(4x14) Millionen 
Verbrauch: 60 Watt
Fertigungsprozess: 250nm

*Radeon HD5870*
Transistoren: 2,15 Milliarden
Verbrauch: 188 Watt
Fertigungsprozess: 40nm

Würde die Voodoo5... mit dem heutigen Fertigungsprozess verkauft werden, so würde sie nur ca. 5Watt(aufgerundet) verbrauchen!!!

Umgekehrt würde die HD5870 in 250nm(mal abgesehen das der Die dann eine Größe eines ATX-Board hätte)  gefertigt, hätte sie einen verbrauch von  ca. 2340Watt... 

Man, sind die Dinger "sparsam" geworden... 

Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## >ExX< (3. August 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> @NERD-ALARM: Einzigartiges Grafikkarten-Quartett in der neuen PCGH-Ausgabe 09/2010
> 
> Mal ne kleine Rechnung...
> 
> ...





Wie haste dass denn ausgerechnet wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (3. August 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Wie haste dass denn ausgerechnet wenn ich fragen darf?


Pi mal Daumen  

 Transistoren: 2,15 Milliarden(HD)/56Millionen(Voodoo) = ca. 39

Für die Voodoo dann 188Watt/39 und bei der HD5870 60Watt*39 

Ist ja auch nur ein Spaß muss nicht stimmen


----------



## >ExX< (3. August 2010)

SpiritOfMatrix schrieb:


> Pi mal Daumen
> Transistoren: 2,15 Milliarden(HD)/56Millionen(Voodoo) = ca. 39
> 
> Für die Voodoo dann 188Watt/39 und bei der HD5870 60Watt*39
> ...




xD  kannst ja mal irgendwem vorschlagen ne 5870 in 250 nm zu fertigen, das Problem wäre dann wohl, dass der Chip an sich nen halben Quadratmeter groß wäre xD


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (3. August 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> xD  kannst ja mal irgendwem vorschlagen ne 5870 in 250 nm zu fertigen, das Problem wäre dann wohl, dass der Chip an sich nen halben Quadratmeter groß wäre xD




Hehe joa, bei der Größe und der Verlustleistung brauchste aber auch keine Heizung mehr im Winter und kochen kannste auch dann(fast) umsonst. Hat alles Vor/Nachteile. 

PS: Und erst der Lüfter  120cm mit 15000UpM!!! Man da kommt bestimmt Stimmung auf... der braucht dann auch noch 150Watt


----------



## xpfreddy (3. August 2010)

also ich halte von den Karten nichts... NERD-Alarm triffts glaube ich am besten. 

Aber scheinbar muss man die Zeitschrift iwie für neue (junge) Kunden attraktiv machen... bald gibts das Stifte-Set, Anspitzer, Sticker...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. August 2010)

xpfreddy schrieb:


> also ich halte von den Karten nichts... NERD-Alarm triffts glaube ich am besten.
> 
> Aber scheinbar muss man die Zeitschrift iwie für neue (junge) Kunden attraktiv machen... bald gibts das Stifte-Set, Anspitzer, Sticker...


'Want some Cheeze to yer' Whine?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Dann hätt's aber viel Geschrei gegeben: PCGH ist doooooof/unfähig/gekauft und auf Quartett-Karten ist leider wenig Platz für ausführliche Erklärungen. Das ist halt die Crux, wenn das halbe Internet es falsch (ab?)schreibt.



Immer dieses blöde www... (irgendwann steig ich noch auf usenet um)
N Nerd-Quartett ist eben nur was für Leute, die keine Erklärung brauchen 



> Was die Texel ohne Pixel angeht:
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 im Test: Die beste DirectX-11-Grafikkarte um 200 Euro? - radeon, geforce, nvidia, fermi
> Technik-Details IV: „Flaschenhälse”.



Da finde ich rein gar nichts zu Texeln 
(aber in der Tabelle darüber eine Angabe mit "Gtex/s"  )



> Allein schon unsere Diskussion hier zeigt, dass diese Werte ungeeignet wären, sie ohne Erklärung in der Gegend herumstehen zu lassen.



Hängt davon ab, was man will. Als Leistungseinschätzung sind sie, wie so vieles, absolut ungeeignet. Aber hier gehts um ein paar Werte für ein Trumpfspiel und die sollen ja eben gerade nicht einem sinnvollen Muster folgen, sondern für Abwechslung sorgen 
Ihr habt ja z.B. auch die TDP angegeben, die ziemlich sinnlos zum Vergleich von Stromverbrauch/Abwärme ist, ihr habt die Länge angegeben, ohne auf Stromstecker Rücksicht zu nehmen, ihr gebt einen Markteinführungs-Preis für die V5 6000 an, ihr habt "Lautstärke"-Angaben ohne zu sagen, bei was für einer Belastung die wie gemessen wurden, ihr gebt die Speicherbandbreite an (ein weiterer Wert, der ohne andere Einheiten keinen Sinn macht) und werte Speichermenge als Kriterium, bei Dual-GPU-Karten sogar addiert,....
Es gibt arg wenig Daten zu Hardware, die man ohne Bedenken und ohne Erklärung angeben kann (beginnend bei "Hersteller", der oft genug jemand anders ist, als der Entwickler und als die Marke, unter der das ganze in den Handel kommt) - aber man macht es der Einfachheit halber trotzdem


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (4. August 2010)

Jetzt bin ich offizieller Nerd, vorhin gespielt und gegen einen anderen PCGH Nerd Kollegen ohne mit der Wimber zu zucken gewonnen  
Getestet und für Gut empfunden!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da finde ich rein gar nichts zu Texeln
> (aber in der Tabelle darüber eine Angabe mit "Gtex/s"  )


Siehst du, genau das meine ich. Und du hast sogar den Text schon zur Erklärung: „Außerdem arbeitet auch der GF104-Chip wie schon der GF100 an zwei Pixeln  pro SM und Takt. Multipliziert ergibt das einen maximalen Durchsatz von  9.450 MPixeln pro Sekunde - synthetische Füllratentest fallen  entsprechend gering aus, die Spieleleistung wird, wie unsere Tests  zeigen, davon aber kaum beeinträchtigt. ”

-> Bilineares Single-Texturing hört bei 9.450 MTex auf – bei angenommenen 100% Effizienz. Die zusätzlichen Texel kannst du in viele Texturlagen, Filter oder sonstwas stecken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab, was man will.


Wie gesagt: Wir woll(t)en nachvollziehbare Werte, die weder eine "PCGH ist doof"- noch eine Diskussion unter den Spielern auslösen. *Stichwort: Einfach.*
--

An dieser Stelle beende ich von meiner Seite den Quote-War einfach mal, da es mMn nichts neues mehr zu sagen gibt und wir uns seit Seiten nur im Kreis drehen. Danke.


----------



## svppb (5. August 2010)

Jo ich kann mich noch dran erinnern als wir auf dem Pausenhof mit den Quartetts gestanden haben mit allem möglichen. Das war so ungefähr in der vierten Klasse. Ich finde es ein wenig albern. Die Mühe könnte man in wichtigere Dinge investieren.


----------



## Papzt (5. August 2010)

Ich finds genial
Habe schon lange auf so etwas gewartet


----------



## winpoet88 (5. August 2010)

Ich finde, dass war eine gute Idee mit dem Quartett.......allerdings hätte man etwas dickereren oder hochwertigeren Karton nehmen können.

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## computertod (5. August 2010)

ich hab mal noch ne kleine Frage zu dem MiniAbo:
ich habs mir am Sonntag abend auf Rechnung bestellt, bis wann dürfte das 1. Heft bei mir ankommen?


----------



## _Snaker_ (5. August 2010)

subba sache, den einen euro fuffzich hätt ich sogar mehr gezhalt ^^
morgen landet die pcgh in mein einkaufskörbchen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. August 2010)

So, habe grad endlich mal Zeit gefunden es zu kaufen....


Hab nun auch meine Premiumausgabe, frisch vom Metzg ... erm ... Zeitschriftenhändler ... ihr wisst wie ich das meine. Vorlesung ist damit schon mal gerettet morgen. ^^


----------



## WeistDu (5. August 2010)

Hab mir heute da Magazin gekauft, wegem quartet extra die mit der DVD und ich muss sagen coole sache^^


----------



## ile (12. August 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Grafikkartenquartett, wirklich cool! Aber eins finde ich schon komisch: Die GTX460 im Quartett hat als Lautstärke (Referenzdesign) 1,7 Sone angegeben, in 09/2010 sind aber 2,1 Sone angegeben



In diesem Thread anscheinend besser aufgehoben.


----------



## OS4F^TOVER (13. August 2010)

Lol! Gestern gekauft... große Klappe gegenüber meiner DAU-Frau 
und .... geloost. 

GAAAAANZ TOLLES QUARTET habt IHR da gemacht


----------



## >ExX< (15. August 2010)

Hab mir gestern die Premium geholt, und die Qualität der Karten war besser als erwartet 
Aber die Karten waren schwer herauszulösen

Aber die 3D Bilder sind echt geil


----------



## AlpineRider (17. August 2010)

Vielen gefällt das Quartet*t*, anscheinend kommt es generell gut an. Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich selbst habe allerdings wenig Verwendung dafür. Das Herauslösen aus dem Heft war etwas schwierig, ohne das Heft ansich zu beschädigen. Hierfür würde ich mich über eine vertikale Abrisslinie am ganz linken Rand von ganz oben bis ganz unten freuen.
Mit Freunden, die sich für PCs und PC-Spiele interessieren, zocke ich gerne in einem LAN, wenn wir mal die Zeit dafür haben. Wenn wir etwas abseits des PCs unternehmen oder wenn vor allem Freunde/-innen dabei sind, die nichts mit Computer zu tun haben, kommt sowas zu freakig rüber. Aber ok, jeder muss/sollte selbst wissen, in welcher Gruppe von Leuten man welche Spiele anbieten will und wann lieber nicht.

Dennoch respektiere ich den Aufwand und vor allem die Idee. Die Masse spricht es an und solange die ausnahmslos qualitativ hochwertigen Artikel weiterhin auch quantitativ in gewohnter Länge bleiben (ich versuche es mal etwas taktvoller auszudrücken als ein User vor mir), soll es mir recht sein.

Wird mich jedenfalls nicht daran hindern, demnächst vom regelmäßigen Kiosk-Besuch auf ein Abo umzusteigen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. August 2010)

*@ ile*

Wie sich nun gezeigt hat, gibt's den GF104 mit multipler VID-Range. 

Ergo mal mehr und mal weniger Spannung und Temps - der Lüfter ist also nicht bei allen RefDesigns gleich laut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. August 2010)

Ab dem 1.9. geht es weiter mit Volume 2 

PC Games Hardware 10/2010 - mit Grafikkarten-Quartett Teil 2! -


----------



## >ExX< (28. August 2010)

Nicht so schnell, ich bin immernoch an Ausgabe 08/10 lesen xD
Leider zu wenig Zeit, wird trotzdem gekauft, auch wenn kaum Zeit^^


----------



## Bääängel (28. August 2010)

Hmmm, könnte man das Quartett nicht immer erweitern. Also wenn Nvidia oder AMD eine neue Graka Generation rausbringt, dass man dann einfach einen weiteren Buchstabensatz hinzufügt, halt den nächsten. "i" glaub ich.


----------



## grinser8 (28. August 2010)

Hallo,

also, ich habe heute via Abo meine DVD plus Ausgabe 10/2010 bekommen, allerdings ohne den zweiten Teil des Grafikkarten Quartetts.....


----------



## tils (28. August 2010)

also großes lob an die idee mit dem quartett. selbst in diesem überkritischen forum nur positive reaktionen. ich hab das letzt mit meinem bruder und seiner 8jährigen tochter gespielt. sie hat irgendwann den dreh raus gehabt und zB bei der voodoo dauernd due kartenlänge genommen. selbst bei der transitorenanzahl hat sie es !- richtig ausgesprochen und 2- immer nur die hohen werte genommen.sieht ecjt zum totlachen aus, ich schick evtl. mal ein video


----------



## klefreak (28. August 2010)

OS4F^TOVER schrieb:


> Lol! Gestern gekauft... große Klappe gegenüber meiner DAU-Frau
> und .... geloost.
> 
> GAAAAANZ TOLLES QUARTET habt IHR da gemacht


Geht mir genauso  hab bisher auch nur verloren 



Bääängel schrieb:


> Hmmm, könnte man das Quartett nicht immer erweitern. Also wenn Nvidia oder AMD eine neue Graka Generation rausbringt, dass man dann einfach einen weiteren Buchstabensatz hinzufügt, halt den nächsten. "i" glaub ich.



--> Ich wäre auch dafür, dass das Spiel bei Zeiten noch erweitert wird..!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (28. August 2010)

eine jährliche Erweiterung wäre echt n Traum


----------



## tils (28. August 2010)

ooo ja, gute idee. ich würde auch 1,50€ mehr bezahlen


----------



## >ExX< (28. August 2010)

tils schrieb:


> ooo ja, gute idee. ich würde auch 1,50€ mehr bezahlen




schnell weg editieren 

So ein Update mit den Karten muss ja nicht jeden Monat sein, reicht auch wenn in jedem dritten oder vierten Heft solche Karten drin sind


----------



## Mike1 (29. August 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 16 Seiten gelesen, es könnte daher sein, dass folgendes schon kritisiert wurde:
Die Quartet-Seite lässt sich nicht aus dem Heft herauslösen (dh. hat keine gestanzte „rausreiß-Linie” wie die Hülle der DVD). Wenn man die Seite herauslösen könnte, wäre es deutlich einfacher die Karten ohne Beschädigung zu lösen.

Der einzigen kritischen Stimme (irgendwo auf Seite 4 oder so) die ich gelesen habe, muss ich mich außerdem anschließen: Zumindest für mich bedeutet das Quartet keinen Mehrwert und wirft ein eher kindisches Licht auf die PCGH. Schade das Thilo gleich ziemlich angegriffen darauf reagiert hat, bis auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung war es doch in Ordnung.


----------



## tils (29. August 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> schnell weg editieren
> 
> So ein Update mit den Karten muss ja nicht jeden Monat sein, reicht auch wenn in jedem dritten oder vierten Heft solche Karten drin sind


ich stimmte dem kollegen zu, der es sich jährlich gewünscht hat. das würde auch bezgl. der anzahl der karten sinn machen



Mike1 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Seite herauslösen könnte, wäre es deutlich einfacher die Karten ohne Beschädigung zu lösen.
> 
> Zumindest für mich bedeutet das Quartet keinen Mehrwert und wirft ein  eher kindisches Licht auf die PCGH. Schade das Thilo gleich ziemlich  angegriffen darauf reagiert hat, bis auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung  war es doch in Ordnung.


Wundert mich eh, dass jemand auf der einen Seite das Quartett nicht  braucht, aber penible Ansprüche an den Zustand nach dem heraus trennen  aus dem Heft hat, lol

Nein, Thilo hat einfach gesagt, dass sie ja nicht an anderer Stelle gespart haben und es deshalb keinen Grund für flamerei gibt. 





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Grüß Gott,
> Es gibt Tage, da bekommt Undankbarkeit eine neue Qualität.


Wenn man ganz kritisch ist, kann man ja das Heft auf "Sparmaßnahmen" kontrollieren 


Grundsätzlich hat die PCGH mE das Problem, dass sie unsere einzig brauchbare Nerd-Illustrierte is. Mich pers. freut so ein Quartett sehr, da es ganz klar Randgruppenware is und die PCGH sich das traut. Wie man es in diesem Forum oft beobachten kann, läuft die PCGH bei uns empfindlichen Hardware-Gaming-Nerds dauermd auf einem schmalen Grad. Dieses mal haben sie aber die meisten erreicht


----------



## Niza (29. August 2010)

Super Idee mit dem Quartett 

Freu mich schon auf den zweiten Teil


----------



## Namaker (29. August 2010)

Eine Zahl zum Vergleichen fehlt imo: FPS in Erdbeben 3  (Das sollten auch alle Karten bewältigen können.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso  hab bisher auch nur verloren



Hab heute mal das Komplettset ausprobiert und entweder seit ihr alle unfähig oder die Sache mit "trotz besserem Wissen verloren" ändert sich der Erweiterung 
(die von mir befürchtete unausgegorene Verteilung der Werte hat sich aber leider bestätigt. An der Stelle die Frage: Gibts den ganzen Datensatz als Tabelle? Würde gerne mal gucken, ob man durch selektives Vertauschen von besser/schlechter das Spielgeschehen auflockern kann)


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2010)

Zur Nvidia GeForce 7900 GX2 im 2. Teil eures Quartetts: Wie stimmig sind da die Preisangaben? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass die sehr kurze Zeit, in welcher die Karte verfügbar war, über1000€ gekostet hat.

Ebenso fände ich es wünschenswert, dass ihr einen 3. Teil davon macht, mit 'noch der Stange Grafikkarten. Am besten mit Konsorten wie Radeon X1950 Pro Dual oder HD3850 Trinity.


----------



## Cola_Colin (2. Oktober 2010)

Der dritte Teil sind zur Hälfte nur so Joker Karten.


----------



## BikeRider (11. Oktober 2010)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Der dritte Teil sind zur Hälfte nur so Joker Karten.


Und nur eine Seite. Ich habe mir wieder eine Doppelseite erhofft.
Schön wäre es, wenn auch ältere Grafikkarten wie S³ Virge oder nöch ältere Karten dabei wären.

Wäre auch schön, wenn andere Quartett-Serien kommen würden z.B.:
> CPU-Quartett
> Soundkarten-Quartett


----------



## Christoph1717 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ist es eigentlich Absicht das bei dem 3. Quartett, der "Über Edition" überall die Ü Punkte fehlen ?   
Zu dem fände ich es besser, wenn bei allen Spielkarten eine ganze Grafikkarte abgebildet ist. Bei der Geforce 2 MX (Karte: I2) oder der Matrox Perhelia-512 (Karte: E4) ist nur der Chip auf dem Bild.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2010)

Uber-Edition oder gleich die Nerd-Version "ub0r"-Edition 

[die Amis sprechen kein Ü]


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Oktober 2010)

Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Bei der Geforce 2 MX (Karte: I2) oder der Matrox Perhelia-512 (Karte: E4) ist nur der Chip auf dem Bild.



Das ist unserem Archivmaterial geschuldet – bei einigen älteren Karten haben wir noch nicht derart ausgiebig Bilder geschossen wie heute. Da mussten wir Kompromisse eingehen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (20. Dezember 2010)

Wann geht es denn weiter mit den Quartett ?


----------

